# Guns in your boat



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

What is the laws on carrying a gun on your boat in Federal Waters. 

Thanks,


Moose


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

Hey moose here is fwc #8884043922 you would rather be safe then sorry


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

titan77 said:


> Hey moose here is fwc #8884043922 you would rather be safe then sorry


FWC doesn't have anything to do with federal waters.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

There is no restrictions on carrying firearms on a vessel in federal or state waters. If you should be boarded by the CG, they usually ask if there is any weapons at which point you tell them where they are located. They will have you stand usually at the rear of the vessel while they find the weapons and disarm them. They will then perform a check or whatever they boarded you for. After they leave, they will radio you and inform you where the mag's or rounds for your weapon is hidden. Now this if for bigger vessels, can't really hide a lot on smaller boats.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

MrFish said:


> FWC doesn't have anything to do with federal waters.


FYI: FWC can enforce federal laws in federal waters.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Trophy05 said:


> FYI: FWC can enforce federal laws in federal waters.


I know that, but they don't set policy. If you call them and ask if you can have a firearm on your boat in federal waters, they will most likely say no.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Let me share MathGeek's two laws of bureaucrats:

1. If you ask any bureaucrat whether they have the authority to tell you whether or not you can do something, they will always tell you yes.

2. If you ask them if you have their approval to do something, they will always tell you no.

You need to know the law yourself or from good advice independent from the bureaucrats and be prepared for a few wrestling matches with the bureaucrats if you expect to accomplish anything.


----------



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Thanks*

I appreciate the information everyone.

Thanks for you help


Moose


----------

